# What is your favorite weather?



## Dragon64 (Oct 31, 2022)

I like storms, especially thunderstorms even though they are rare where I am


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 31, 2022)

Summer rain is my absolute most favorite weather.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

anything that I can cuddle with people... mainly a gentle girl


----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Nov 1, 2022)

I enjoy most weather, but especially enjoyable are summer showers. The warmness of the water, the briefness of the storm, and the idle humidity that fills the air is just lovely. Humidity is early autumn is also nice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2022)

Cool and dry, so that I can walk comfortably and exercise outside if I want to. 

Warm and dry is second, because I don't want my skin to burn in the sunshine. 

I walk more than 2 miles to work, so anything falling out of the sky is not good for me lol.


----------



## IraBrad (Nov 7, 2022)

No no no, as for me it's sunny weather, no snow


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Nov 10, 2022)

Cold but not breezy, with a warm sun overhead. Perfect for finding a nice rock or brick wall and just basking.


----------



## Odetta (Nov 18, 2022)

i love summer. I guess hot weather is my favourite


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2022)

A clear, crisp sky in the dusk on a winter's day.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 18, 2022)

cold enough to force all things inside


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

I prefer it being warm. I don't like the cold. Probably because I'm allergic to it.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 18, 2022)

My favorite, warm enough that shorts and flip-flops or less are adequate coverings, and dry enough that stuff doesn't stay wet for half the year or more. I don't live in one of those places; too many people there already.


----------



## Andreas (Dec 6, 2022)

I like when it's warm.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 6, 2022)

Cool and rainy


----------



## redhusky (Dec 6, 2022)

Dragon64 said:


> I like storms, especially thunderstorms even though they are rare where I am


Same, it's the "safe" feeling I have when outside is so chaotic. The term that best describes it is "Chrysalism".


----------



## fenchfletcher (Dec 7, 2022)

I live for cold weather, especially snowy weather. I don't get much snow where I live sadly, but any time it does snow (more than a light dusting) I'm happy as can be. I love playing in snow and just being a big goofy doggo. Snowball fights, snowmen, sledding, all that good fun, and then finishing the day with a cup of hot chocolate snuggled under a warm blanket. :3


----------



## AniwayasSong (Dec 7, 2022)

Dragon64 said:


> I like storms, especially thunderstorms even though they are rare where I am


I like most forms of weather, provided it isn't trying to kill me/my critters.  I enjoy the 'Bad' because it makes me appreciate the 'Good' even more.  I love me a good steady rain, provided I'm not out in it, trying to change a tractor tire or pull myself/someone else out from being buried axle-deep in the mud!


----------



## AniwayasSong (Dec 7, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


!
EEP!
(My Husky would LOVE eet.  Yes, he's neurotic.)


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 7, 2022)

I like camping in the fall, where it's in the 50's during the day, and 20's-30's at night curled up in a sleeping bag


----------



## IvorySkull (Dec 7, 2022)

I can't stand hot weather. I have a very pale skin and I immediately get sunburned, no matter what kind of sunscreen I use. I love autumn and spring, especially rainy days. The sound of rain always makes me feel relaxed, even better if I can stay curled up on the couch with a book and some tea.


----------

